# Reflex Easton E9



## Elad63 (Oct 14, 2009)

A friend gave me this mtb. Can not find much about it. Anyone familiar with it.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm only going from memory (at best), but I think the company was originally in Utah? These looked a lot like Raleigh's bonded Technium frames, but they emphasized the Easton tubing unlike Raleigh. They looked a little "cooler" to me when I first saw them in '89.

Overall, good, solid ride, and still ready for some serious riding! Thanks for posting a pic of this.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

use the search button and look for "Reflex"..theres been a few posts here about them.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Reflex was a ski company and figured they'd come in with their slick "composite" solution. Not too popular at the time. I think they were a little heavy. Fine bikes though.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Some scans here Reflex History


----------

